# Shapes für Visio



## Phips_CH (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte eine schematische Darstellung von einem Netzwerk machen.

nun fehlen mir in den standart Shapes von Visio diverse Komponenten. eine Tastatur, oder Maus kann ich nicht finden.

Wenn ich bei visiocafe.com schaue, muss ich immer zuerst die datei runterladen und dann durchsuchen. und gefunden hab ich da auch nichts.

Kennt jemand eine Seite wo ich weitere Shapes herunterladen kann, wo ich aber womöglich schon online sehen kann was mich erwartet?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt.

Gruss
Phips_CH


----------

